# Yellow Blossom Clover



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

This is the first year my yellow blossom clover bloomed. The bees are having a good time with it. After the flowers are finished and go to seed is it ok to cut it down? Will these plants come back next year and bloom again?


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

Luke,
Here's a link that may be of interest:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216993

BB


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

It grows mostly in road ditches here and DOT mows it down. It doesn't seem to hurt it. I assume you are talking sweet clover.


----------

